# Hi there from Michigan



## ChrisMichigan (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello all-- my name's Chris from the Detroit area (yeah, I know). Anyway, been doing this theatre thing for something close to 30 years -mostly on the manfacturer/sales end, but with enough actual 'doing' theatre to know why you want what you want. Anyway, hope to learn, and help, on this board-- seems like the best site for this stuff!

I'm always interested in the 'current history' aspects, and intrigued by the regional differences in how it's done. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome Chris. I think you're gonna like it here! As for helping, click here and define a term, any term. Your definition need not be letter perfect; you get points just for trying.

We also have a Social Group just for Michiganders, here.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome Chris! Glad to have you here. As Derek indicated, I literally just formed a Social Group for Michigan people on CB. Where in Detroit do you work? I am not too far away in St.Clair County, originally from Macomb County. Feel free to look around and do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 22, 2009)

Is it Michigan week or what!

Greetings from another Metro Detroiter!

If you feel comfortable disclosing your place of employment, it's likely I've worked with them before. No pressure, a lot of us try to maintain some sort of "semi-anonymity".


So welcome, welcome, it's always good to have another experienced member on board.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 22, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Is it Michigan week or what!



We are slowly taking over. One Uper and troll at a time. 

~Dave


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 22, 2009)

DaveySimps said:


> We are slowly taking over. One Uper and troll at a time.
> 
> ~Dave



I thought it was Yooper.


----------



## shiben (Jul 23, 2009)

Depends where your from, i guess. Here in Grand Rapids both are used...


----------



## ChrisMichigan (Jul 23, 2009)

No fears. My company is Gasser Bush Associates; we're the local (eastern Mich) E.T.C., Color Kinetics, Altman, Strong Followspots among a bunch of architectural lighting manufacturers. I'll answer what I can and find out what i can't.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Chris. I think we may have met. Were you out to East China (St.Clair County) this past fall as a consult for Lithonia battery back up replacement? If you can remember that far back. I know you must meet many many new people a year like the rest of us. Someone from your company was, and your name sticks in my head. Just curious.


~Dave


----------

